# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Hiking @ Gunung Siburan

## kuching

July 13, 2008. A short hiking trip at Gunung Siburan near Kuching with my colleagues.




What a beautiful Sunday morning!





my colleagues & lady boss




Green trees.




The road to summit.






Amelia & Ah Pei.




Simon & Eric (the son):

----------


## kuching

Amelia & ah Pei:





Amelia







Taking photo....





Ah Pei

----------


## kuching

Smile....





Hiking shoes?






Near the summit:





The jungle.

----------


## kuching

A church near the summit:






The scenery:





Amelia & Ah Pei

----------

